# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Cisco ASA vulnerability actively exploited after exploit released

## deniSun

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/new...loit-released/

----------

